# 04 Lingenfelter CAI and AEM Brute Force



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

Why is there a $100 price difference for the 04 Lingenfelter CAI ? And can anyone find this thing cheaper, like in the $200s?

I'm also interested in the AEM Brute Force Intake.

What would the better buy be?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

neither but if you HAD to have one the LPE is slightly better. the AEM is a hot air intake. the LPE is a warm air intake.


----------



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> neither but if you HAD to have one the LPE is slightly better. the AEM is a hot air intake. the LPE is a warm air intake.


$369.95 is a little too high for my tastes for thie LPE. Why is it so much more than the 05+?


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> Why is it so much more than the 05+?


If I'm not mistaken, the 05/06 uses the stock intake tube and the 04 doesn't. So for the 05/06's all you get is the heat shield and the filter.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IPOCKALYPSE said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the 05/06 uses the stock intake tube and the 04 doesn't. So for the 05/06's all you get is the heat shield and the filter.


yup you're right. that's a lot for a filter. the stock box has a heat shield too so you're only improving the filter area. that they don't provide cool air is why i stayed away from them and made my own better working one.


----------



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> yup you're right. that's a lot for a filter. the stock box has a heat shield too so you're only improving the filter area. that they don't provide cool air is why i stayed away from them and made my own better working one.


How? And where did you source parts? And what tools did you use?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

my ss intake here

Hardcore intake here

you can use the hardcore parts list if you don't like my setup but you'll get the best results if you at least follow my examples of sheilding the intake from hot radiator air and replacing the IAT sensor with the faster acting one.


----------



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> my ss intake here
> 
> Hardcore intake here
> 
> you can use the hardcore parts list if you don't like my setup but you'll get the best results if you at least follow my examples of sheilding the intake from hot radiator air and replacing the IAT sensor with the faster acting one.


I am not gunna use either of those because of the proximity to water... where I have we get biiiig puddles sometimes lol


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ya, i don't drive mine in the rain so it's not a problem. i think the principles could be applied to commercial type intakes by using the underfender location to scoop the air and bringing it into the open box on the intake. unless you were to submerge the scoop it's should be fine for rainy weather. either that or you're going to have to compromise and not get a true cool intake...


----------

